# The 812th Cadian Regiment



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonderful news, I have begun a lifetime ambition to collect an entire Imperial Guard Regiment and have created this avatar to document my progress for any one that is interested. 

Obviously I have chosen Cadians for the infantry, but I hope to bring in some of the other "races" in the future. 
Initial plans are for 2 Infantry companies, a Armoured column, a ordinance Battery, Sentinel support, a Logistic company and a Airborne detachment. 

The only things other then that I have decided on at this point is the regimental number and the CO's name, Colonel Deschain (anyone else read the dark tower?)

Anyway more news will be posted as it comes,
Id appreciated any comments or opinions and happy to take any advice on board.

Many thanks


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I shall watch this space, and if you ever get bored of IG give me a call and I show you what its like to be chaos! Blood for the Blood God.

But seriously, I look forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

First off, welcome to Heresy! 

The best advice I can give you is to visit the following places for starters:
- Imperial Guard Tactica (there are some great ones; I can tell, I play against IG pretty often )
- Imperial Guard Army Lists (to discuss themed, friendly, or competitive lists)
- Homebrew 40K Fluff (in case you feel like writing the story of your Regiment and sharing it with us )
- Project Logs (where you can post pictures of your army as it grows)

Also, reading up on the Forum Rules at least once never hurts: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1

Have fun!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

A very ambitious plan you've started but it is a great way to get a lot of enjoyment from the hobby.

I have 12K of IG and my TO & E currently stands at 62 Vehicles, 155 Personel, and 290 Weapons, with everything split up into their various Detachments, Companies, Squadrons etc.

Best of luck with it...it'll keep you busy for years:grin:


----------



## Monty Spears (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Having great enjoyment from these. You have great plan. Make it successful. keep updating.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Wish you the better
hope you the patience enough to finish that

and would like to see a picture! please


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Good luck with that mate, I'll be following this to see how you get on.


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok guys I have finally finished a basic structure for my regiment;

Originally 4 standard companies with a logistic company and sentinel support.
3rd company was swapped with an armoured column from the 22nd Turan Armoured, and 4th was swapped for an ordinance battery from the 77th Valhallan field artillery.

So 1st and 2nd company included the command staff, 4 platoons with 4 squads each. Oh the 4th platoon in each company is a mechanised unit with chimeras from 5th and they only have 3 units. Also a undecided amount of heavy weapon support units. 
Armoured has: 1 Vanquisher, 4 Battle Tanks, 2 Exterminators, 2 Demolishers, 1 Eradicator
Artillery: 3 Basilisks, 2 Griffons, 1 Hydra, 1 Manticore
5th will hold all the specialist troops like snipers, combat engineers etc 
6th force recon has 15 Armoured Sentinels, 20 Scout Sentinels
And the remainders of the 9th airborne which has been attached to the 812th has 23 Storm Troopers and 2 Valkyries (maybe a vendetta) 

Is that enough companies for a regiment?
A lot of this is coming from the commissar Cain novels, the valhallan one he is with has 5 companies I think. 

Anyway let me know your opinions, im very excited about this.
Oh and im trying to think of a name for them, im thinking the Lucky Aces, because of the ace icons on the Cadian transfer sheet.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

i like the LUCKY ACES name, how would you paint them? 

i think is enough, around 200 Cadian troops??? lot to paint you need a method for painting.


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

im setting them in a swampy marshland type area, so would need a colour scheme that uses greens and browns without being overly complicated. i kinda like the look of this one but im not sure:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck with this. Youve got alot of building and painting ahead of you!


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome project I will definatly watch this space.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe I never thought of organizing my project like this. Seriously, I'm doing IG, why have I not thought of this? Despite the fact that I will be using Elysians for my entire army, I'll follow you and although it will take years of scrounging every penny earned, I will one day have an entire regiment(I won't be doing Drop troopers, but more of a combined arms approach, just using Elysians as the base design for the standard infantry man).

Better get my thread going.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

A Regiment/Brigade in real terms is around 5000+ Men, although 3Cdo Brigade is around 8000 Men in total including supporting arms.

That's a lot of painting - 800 Boxes at ~£20 each? Good luck explaining that to the bank manager!


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

At last anther fellow regiment collector=] will most certainly be watching this.
I'm working on the same project, and its a long long road but rewarding to see it grow.

For the amount of models you'll be assembling the most important thing to do is a few test models to see witch paint scheme fits the balance of what you think looks good and ease of painting. Other wise you'll end up repainting them witch is not fun.

EDIT: Are you going to include support units or just the combat side of the regiment? 

Good luck and may the Emperor be with you:victory:

Vulcan539


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the support guys, im glad to hear others have done this and that im inspiring people to take up the challenge.

To answer your question vulcan539 I think I want to collect everything, from the chefs to the quartermasters and everything in between. I have unready come up with some concept drawings on how to convert the plastic kits to represent non front line troopers. 

I want to be able to make an army list from the regiment for different games so that it is practical, however I also just want it to look stunning and be as real as I can.

Oh and thanks for the advice on doing different colour schemes, I have some old Cadians around here somewhere I can use for testing models, I can take some photos and get them up if that’s something you would be interested in.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Would deffintly be interested in seeing your work 812th.

Hmmm I recommend you have a look at real life armies and how they structure there forces and support companies. 
The following link is pretty good, and gives you a idea of the combat size of formations from fire teams and larger for USA and Commonwealth armed forces.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_unit#Units.2C_Formations_.26_Commands

Trust me I didn't do any test models and had about 30 painted then didn't like the color I choose. >.<

Edit: if y7ou got any question pm me and i'll do my best to help out =]


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd had plans a while ago to do the same; and drew up a roster of forces that are available to the Royal Marines;

This is just PART of 3 Commando Brigade; sorry about the poor layout, it's been copy pasted from wordpad - 
40 Commando
Command Company
Main HQ
Tactical HQ
Reconnaissance Troop
Sniper Section
Mortar Troop
3x3 Mortars
Anti Tank Troop
2x3 Missiles
Medium Machine Gun Troop
2x3 Heavy Bolters
Logistic Company
A Echelon 1
A Echelon 2
Fast Response Team
Regimental Aid Post
B Echelon
Close Combat Company
Company Headquarters
Close Combat Troop (Platoon)
Troop HQ
Rifle Section
Maneuvre Support Section
Close Combat Company
Company Headquarters
Close Combat Troop (Platoon)
Troop HQ
3x Rifle Section
Maneuvre Support Section
Stand Off Company
Company HQ
Heavy Machine Gun Troop
2x3 Autocannons
Anti Tank Troop
2x3 Missiles
Close Combat Troop
Troop HQ
5 Rifle Sections
Stand Off Company Tracked
Company HQ
Heavy Machine Gun Troop
2x3 Autocannons
Anti Tank Troop
2x3 Missiles
Close Combat Troop
Troop HQ
5 Rifle Sections

There are 3 Commando's (40, 42, and 45), and then there's the non Cdo attached parts of the Brigade -
29 Commando Rgt. Royal Artillery
24 Commando Rgt. Royal Engineers
Commando Helicopter Force
Commando Logistic Regiment
539 Assault Squadron
F Company Special Force Support Group
Special Boat Service
Brigade Patrol Troop

All of which are Company sized.


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help im starting to get the organisation down.
Iv used the example of a regiment laid out in the 1999 imperial codex the “23rd Bruttiam regiment” which has helped. 

I have made a start to the organisation of the infantry companies.
As most of you will know Cadian units and squad level are designated a 3 digit number, as far as I can tell, this appears to be random, no more:

Each number will have a purpose, and it makes organising this a lot easier.

Every company will get a number, 1, 2 etc
So ever unit in 1st company will start with a 1, 2nd a 2 and so on.
Then each platoon also gets a number.
And finally the squad gets one.

So for example 2nd squad, 3 platoon, 1st company will have the designation 132nd
1st squad, 4th platoon 3rd company will be the 341st etc
HQ units at platoon level will have just 2 digits, e.g. Platoon HQ unit for 3rd platoon, 2nd company will be the 23rd. with the little skull in the middle keeping within Cadian tradition.
Company HQ units would be 10th, 20th etc.

This, in theory will make organising the units as I make them so much easier plus makes it look realistic. as far as i know this could be the system they "would" use, however nothing i can find on GM helps to answer this question.

Abit of fluff, this means you could have designations up to 9 on each level, I know its very rare for a company to have 9 standing platoons and a platoon to have 9 units, however I figure as units are whipped out and the survivors need to be reorganised into a useful unit again, it would make sense to use the left over numbers instead of trying to put them into a old unit which could create friction over “who’s” unit was chosen, this way when the regiment recruits new soldiers it can recycle the earlier units. 

Let me know what you think, im close to having the whole regiment structure finished, iv purposely left the support units till last because I have a feeling they are going to be abit more complex.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

One tip i can offer straight up, foundation paint and a large brush (a spray gun is even better but i find that i get a better coat with less paint the old fashioned way)


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok guys here it is, iv attached the word document containing the whole regiment, hopefully this will work

View attachment 11766


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Hmmm looks sound in the comabt arm part, but alittle confused in places.

1]Could you re work it so it's not so squashed, because I'm personally finding it hard to read.
2] Any Cadet Commissars?
3] Based purely on my knowledge witch could be wrong. 
Companies are normally lead by Majors with a Company Sergeant-Major. 
[could someone please confirm this?]

But apart from that looks good from my view. 

Keep up the good work =]


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

yea it was only the first draft, i have done an individual page for each company so i will put that up when im finished.
No the regiment is in a combat zone, cadet commissars tend to be in regements such as the Terrex guard, not some un important cadian infantry regiment on some backwater planet.
Not in the imperial guard based on everything iv ever read, the regiment is lead by a colonel, with a major as a executive officer with each company being led by a captain or Lieutenant depending on the amount of officers. of course some regiments from other worlds use different rank names, but it all amounts to the same thing.


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Imperial_Guard_Hierarchy#Regimental_Officers


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Platoons are under the command of between 2nd Lt, then a 1st Lt, with a junior captain depending on saturation of officers, Companies under command of senior captains, or majors, as you say.

Then, for Regiments you've got Lieutenant Colonels, to Colonel's who've offended someone somewhere. XO's are usually someone well placed and respected lower rank or rate; yet someone who still has the ability to pull rank.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

That unit numbering system is the same that's used in the IA books...very easily understood and simple to adapt to the minatures, vehicles included.


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah i figured some one would have thought of it, iv never had a chance to read any of the IA books unfortunately

But apart from a couple of little differences of opinions the regiment structure is sound and makes sense right?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks really good.
If you wanted to, down the track, split saome of the Artillery/Russes into various Detachments...Demolishers can be in a 'Siege Tank' detachment, as can Medusas be in a 'Siege Gun' Detachment - just adding another layer.

You could add a T, O & E if you wanted to...basically an overview of the entire Regiment in terms of total Vehicles/Personnel/Weapons etc.

All just food for thought really...document looks great as is.

Now get to it man:wink:


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Hey just going with HOBO hear. Leman Russ Companies are deployed with one pattern making the majority of the company. Wile Command and perhaps three tanks in the company being support tanks like punishers, vanquisher, etc so that the Company can deal with a verity of threats without being to outclassed regardless or the opposition. 

EG; out of 10 tanks 6 will be the standard pattern, 4 [including the command tank] will be vanquishers

Also its not unheard of for 'fake' pattern tanks to be in service with the IG. 'Fake' patterns can be anything from cheap copies produced with substandard materials and armaments like fake Baneblades witch are a number of cut up Lemann Russ's stuck together, to replacement tanks like Leman Russ's with hull mounted Vanquisher Cannons to fill the gap when Destroyer Tank Hunter's aren't available.


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep, i have made individual pages for each company detailing weapon options etc and the points costs im just not finished, i have done most apart from the infantry companies.

il put the Tank one up now.
View attachment 11797


Just to add to the excitement iv ordered the first battle force so soon i can start putting pictures up.
I love the idea of a baneblade sized command tranport for the regimental HQ.

Oh and if anyone is interested iv been writting abit of a back story for the 812th and their actions during the purging of Tango Urila, iv very nearly finished the first chapter which i will put up in the fluff section if any one want to give it a read.


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

And here is the more focused sections for each of the companies apart from the infantry ones:

View attachment 11836

View attachment 11837

View attachment 11838

View attachment 11839


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

SO, this is more of a Brigade, rather than a Regiment then?


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

Well i think 8 Companies is enough to make a regiment, fine it isnt the 8000 men of the Cadian 8th but in most things iv read regiments arnt that big as standard, plus it has lost alot of men to enemy fire.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Just making conversation here but I have a similar set-up to you, ala the various Companies, Squadrons, and the various attached Units etc that make up a Regiment (I call it an Armoured Regiment - different to an Infantry Regiment).
Me, I have an Armoured Battlegroup which is a sub-set of an Armoured Regiment, and it includes many of the units you have -

Sentinel Recon Squadron
Tank Company (10 Tanks) (I have 3 of these, so 30)
Ordnance Battery (Basilisk, Griffon) ( I have 3)
Siege Gun Squadron (Medusa)
Siege Tank Company (Demolisher)
Mechanised Infantry Company (Chimersas etc)
Heavy Tank Company (Superheavies)
Field Artillery Battery (Quadd Gyn, heavy Mortar, Centaurs)
Imperial Navy Squadron (3 Valkyries/3 Vendettas)
AA Battery (Hydras)

all this fits within an Armoured Battlegroup...some Armoured Regiments might have 3-5 of these.

I like the look of your Documents btw..I might change the structure of mine to suit, as yours are more readable.

Cheers.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

I agree with the format, there nice to read and easy to understand.
Can't wait to see this come together. O and do your best not to back log yourself.


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

If you get the chance HOBO put your documents up, i wouldnt mind giving them a look.
The organisation was one of the main things that attracted me to the Imperial Guard, im slightly OCD so im loving the structure and planning 

I have a basic colour scheme in mind and i will begin painting my new models when i finish work this week (damn work taking up all my free time)

im trying to decide the best way to do it, platoon at a time? or just random squads. or just what takes my fancy.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Hmmm, what ever takes your fancy. It lets you progress steadily and also allows you to build a playable army at the same time and tanks and large based models let you have some fun with theming your army. And are a nice break from the rank and file troops.


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

hmm, logical approach.
im happy with the colour of the fatigues, easy to do, cant make my mind up on the flak though
I have done the fatigues a Knarloc green basecoat, drybrushed with catachan green with a devlan mud wash, fits the dirty green swamp camo i wanted.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The 812th Cadian said:


> Well i think 8 regiments is enough to make a regiment, fine it isnt the 8000 men of the Cadian 8th but in most things iv read regiments arnt that big as standard, plus it has lost alot of men to enemy fire.


Battle Groups contain elements from several regiments and squadrons - a Regiment is a Regiment of Artillery, or a Regiment of Infantry.

For example, 3Cdo Brigade combines the Royal Marine "Commando's" (equivalent to a regiment), with Helicopter Squadrons, Logisitics, and Amphibious Sections.

A regiment is about 800 Servicemen - a battlegroup, or a brigade is a lot larger, and is the equivalent of a swiss army knife - which is what you've got.

If you to base your regiment on the RM 42 Commando (Regiment), for example, you'd have about 800 Men, split between Platoons, Fire Support Teams (comprised of Heavy Machine Guns and Missile Posts), Maneuvre Support Groups (a Platoon mounted in light vehicles to provide rapid redeployment of heavy firepower), and Tracket Stand Off Company's (Infantry mounted in LAV's), etc.

There's a difference between that, and including Airlift, Heavy Armour, Light and Heavy Infantry on such scales.


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah but your treating it like its some modern day military Battlegroup.
In the far future "in the Imperial Guard there is only the regiment" yea fine it has elements from other regiments transferred for its troops but that "is a common practise, especially amongst armoured and artillery regiments, to break down several companies and second them to infantry forces. If serving together for extended durations", for example my war zone," attached units tend to adopt their foster-regiments uniform and unit markings. 
So I feel my combination of companies would still be referred to as a regiment that is part of a larger army group along side several other regiments that are operating on Tango Urila.
Unless any one else agrees with Vaz, im just going from the imperial guard codex


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah, fair enough. I forgot about reading the codex for fluff, my bad! And I'm sorry, it's your army, and it's grand that someone cares enough to put this level of planning into it.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

The 812th Cadian said:


> Unless any one else agrees with Vaz, im just going from the imperial guard codex


The fact is you're both right (so am I with my build)...a Regiment can end up been any size and configuration once it's being subject to the rigours of actual battle. A full Regiment that's just been formed no doubt has a very strictly adhered to structure, but that's a different animal to what you (and I) are aiming for...for many obvious reasons, namely expense and our sanity:shok::biggrin:

Keep up the good work:clapping:


----------

